# what do you need to get into showing



## anna428 (Feb 23, 2013)

I recently got my first horse and was wondering about what you need and how to get into showing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

what country are you in? showing drasticly changes depending on where u r in the world
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anna428 (Feb 23, 2013)

USA
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anna428 (Feb 23, 2013)

Michigan to be spasific
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

What style do you ride? sometimes that can make a difference.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

A horse, appropriate tack for the discipline you're showing in, preferably a trainer (or some idea of what you're doing), money and a way to get to the shows.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anna428 (Feb 23, 2013)

amberly said:


> What style do you ride? sometimes that can make a difference.


 western
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

Money.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Technically all you need is entry fees, proper tack & attire, a horse and transporation to the show. In order to be competitive and not feel like a hick from the sticks, you should have an instructor to help you prepare for the classes you have entered.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

waresbear said:


> Technically all you need is entry fees, proper tack & attire, a horse and transporation to the show. In order to be competitive and not feel like a hick from the sticks, you should have an instructor to help you prepare for the classes you have entered.


Yay! I'm gonna be a hick from the sticks! Lol. However, I have consolation that I won't be the only one. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

a truck and a trailer to put the horse in, a parent to drive you to the show, someone to bake you brownies, and show fees!

seriously though... I would go and watch a local level show to get the feel of it before going to one...


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

Also depends on the type of show. Hick from the sticks is fine for schooling shows, gaming clubs and some 4-H shows but anything else and you will need actual show tack, show attire, membership fees, etc.

By show tack I mean tack that is permitted by the rules. Tom Thumbs, FatBaby Boots and black breeches are great for at home but will get you DQ in most recognized shows.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

